# Keygen.Exe Virus



## xblackrat (Feb 18, 2006)

I am running Norton Antivirus and it has picked up that I have a virus called Keygen.Exe
Norton is unable to delete this nor can it quarantine it. I am not very computefr literate. What should I do. I have done a search for the name on my PC and it does not find it. Thanks.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Here is what to do as a first step:

go to *Click here* to download HJTsetup.exe
Save HJTsetup.exe to your *desktop.*
Double click on the *HJTsetup.exe icon* on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This.* 
Continue to click *Next * in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Additional Tasks dialogue.*
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then save the log and then the log will open in Notepad.
Click on *"Edit > Select All" * then click on *"Edit > Copy" *to copy the entire contents of the log.
Paste the log in your next reply.
DO *NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.

Also please use Hijackthis to produce this list and post it:

Open Hijack This and click on the "Open the Misc Tools section" button. Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. Click the "Save List" button. After you click the "Save List" button, you will be asked where to save the file. Pick a place to save it then the list should open in notepad. Copy and paste that list here.


----------

